# Ok Slackers.... Where's the NATS 2015 PICS?



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:bigok:

I've given ya'll long enough! We're ready for pics!!! lol


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Man I took like 4 pics the whole time I was there. LOL I'll see if I can get them uploaded along with a couple vids of the Muddacross race when I get a little extra time. Freakin vids just take soooo long to upload.. We had another guy from Outkast's crew that was doing all the photos for us, I camped with their crew all weekend. He did get some pics of us partying at the sandpit with Bobby Brantley from Lizard Lick Towing. Drank a few with him, cool guy !!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Sweet!


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone6


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

i didn't take but 5 or 6, have a few more my sis took I'll post when I get em.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks really thick & nasty


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

It was, most of the park was under water.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 09:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:25 PM ----------














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 09:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:27 PM ----------

That's pretty much all we took lol, I left my gopro at home so I didn't get much.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Representing the old MIMB shirt :rockn:


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Yes sir... Wear it every year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Finally got the few I had uploaded. 

 

 

 

 

Chillin at the sandpit

 

Few vids of the endurance race.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

More pics from the Outkast Crew.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Makes me miss my buggy.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Hey John did you notice Bobby had a Bama Buggies shirt on ? I asked him where he got it from and he said Tucaloosa is that place there ? Of course once he seen my Auburn hat it was on........ LMAO He also had Bama Buggies stickers on his RZR.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yes there's a dealer here now by that name. He bought out the Polaris dealer. He was just selling carts & bad boys but now he has Polaris too. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone6


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

Great pics!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Holy! That's a lot of ATV's in one place. How many people would that event normally draw?


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

About 15k to 20k. Not sure how many were there this year. It wasn't as packed as I have seen it some years. Problem was like Stimpy was saying everything was under water. Only a handfull of trails were rideable so EVERYONE was either on the highline or the sandpit which is at the other end of the highline. LOL


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Or partying in the middle of the trails lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

That's unbelievable!


----------

